# TFO SoCal Meeting



## Josh (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay everyone, since we all missed each other at the Anaheim show this weekend, I want to set up a meeting for anyone who's willing to come out.
I haven't decided where or when but I'm sure we can find some neutral place to hang out and maybe even somewhere that will allow torts (like a dandelion field)!
Anyway, let's start planning by posting which city you live in that way we can choose a central location.
Again, anyone and everyone is invited. This will probably happen sometime in October.
I live in Brea. You?


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Josh, I would love to come out. But bringing torts for me is not an option. 
1 ) I have too many
2 ) Can't mix mine with yours
3 ) won't risk chance of Chemicals.
But I would love to come. I am in Highland were the 30 goes up the mountain to Big Bear. So not too far from you. Its a resonable driving distance.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds Great to me.
I'm in Huntington Beach, about an hour from Robyn and about 20 minutes from Josh


----------



## Josh (Sep 8, 2008)

point taken about bringing torts...maybe just cory can bring his galop


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey guys depending on how it works out...and if a semi truck can get there...we have been going to the LA zone atleast twice a month, so maybe we could join in too. Of course, now that I have said that, we will stop being sent that way.


----------



## Josh (Sep 8, 2008)

jacqui, that would be great! keep us posted on when and where you'll be.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2008)

Josh we rarely know more then three days at the most where we are headed next. We deliver a load and then they tell us where we are going for our next pickup and delivery. It'll be more you guys setting a date and a time and then if fate doesn't play one of it's usual jokes on me, I might get to be in the area.

It's like Yvonne invited us to her place, which I am really really wanting to meet her, her torts, and see her plants. Just before she invited us, we were less then 50 miles away, now we have the invite, we can't get closer then 100 miles...lol.

I keep telling my husband, Jeff, that the dispatchers have our truck bugged. Once I add a new place to my list of places to stop, they send us around those areas.  Then again, we did manage to sneak into Dee's.


----------



## purpod (Sep 9, 2008)

Hiya Peeps; I'm open to a meet-up, and perhaps lunch or some yummy snoffee ~ Location is Thousand Oaks in Ventura County; but it's not far from the San Fernando Valley & I'm willing to do a bit of driving 

Purpod


----------



## Josh (Sep 10, 2008)

any others? i know cory is out in santa clarita by purpod...


----------



## chelonologist (Sep 10, 2008)

Depending on location and time, I may be able to attend. I'm in the Pasadena area.


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 10, 2008)

hey i definitly want to meet up with mike conner. i am taking a class with robert espinoza at csun. 

and yea ill bring my galp


----------



## james (Sep 12, 2008)

what's up with everyone living so north of me??? any san diego tort slaves here?


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Awh, James whats a little drive up here from SD? I go down there quite a bit.


----------



## james (Sep 12, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Awh, James whats a little drive up here from SD? I go down there quite a bit.



then bring the rest of the group!!  

the drive wouldn't be so bad. my girlfriend just bought a suzuki compact car, talk about gas mileage!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd be glad to drive them all down but I am afraid my Camero would only sit 2 comfortably, and yes it is a V8 that loves GAS $$, but what the heck you only live once and I always wanted a deep purple convertible Camero.  
My friend got a Suzuki about a year ago and he loves the mileage he is getting.


----------



## purpod (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL, soo sorry, James ~ but yeah, take a cruise up in that little gas saver! 

And Robyn, did you say "deep purpod Camero"??  Oh man, wouldn't that be _sweeet _~ sigh... someday, I will have a deep rich purpod Jeeper... one that can play in the sand at the deserts or romp thru the woodlands! Ohh Yeah!

Happy thoughts to all,
Purpod


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Yep Purpod a deep purpod 91 Camero convert with a peanutbutter top and tan interior.
The correct color is Hawaian Orchid but man its a rich purp to me. (I'm one of those Red Hat Ladies with the Purp clothes) I must say I look good in my Red hat, Purp clothes and my Purp car Plus its F A S T.  
Sorry didnt' mean to steal your thread but I kinda got carried away.


----------



## purpod (Sep 12, 2008)

Robyn, we have *got *to get together so I can see this beauty ~ and drool!!  LOL ~ Sigh ~

And you know, I was not kidding when I noted that I would be the woman with the purpod hairs at the Rep show; such is my love for the richness of dark purpod! 

Have a great eve,
Purpod


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Yep Purpod a deep purpod 91 Camero convert with a peanutbutter top and tan interior.



My sister is 60 years old and drives a dark purplish/pink IROC with black interior. When she's on the road everyone else better look out...she's queen of the road. I always told her she should have been born a race car driver. NASCAR racing is her favorite sport, and we all know not to call her on the day the race is televised.

Yvonne


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks for stealing my thread, ladies! 
sounds like somewhere northwest of where i am would be centrally located... what do you guys think?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2008)

josh said:


> thanks for stealing my thread, ladies!
> sounds like somewhere northwest of where i am would be centrally located... what do you guys think?



If you would all drive up to Fresno, I'd treat you to lunch and a tour of the "facilities." LOL!! (And I'd see if my sis could drive her Camaro IROC down for us to drool over)

Yvonne


----------



## Josh (Sep 14, 2008)

i dont know if my vehicle is large enough to cart us all, but i'd love to take advantage of that offer someday soon


----------



## james (Sep 14, 2008)

ya, that's like backstage passes to the zoo! yvonne is great.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yvonne, I would love to come up and visit and see your animals and actually meet you in person. I am afraid an upcomming vacation will prevent it this year, but perhaps next summer I could take you up on your invite if it still stands. When all your critters are awake.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 14, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Yvonne, I would love to come up and visit and see your animals and actually meet you in person. I am afraid an upcomming vacation will prevent it this year, but perhaps next summer I could take you up on your invite if it still stands. When all your critters are awake.



I always like to give "the tour." Next year would be better as right now I have three projects going at the same time and the place is a mess! I'm building wooden sheds for the Manouria and Sulcata and I'm adding top soil and horse manure to a section of the Leopard pen so I can enlarge the Manouria pen into it and plant more rain forest. I try to do a little bit on each project every day. I'm about ready to look in the Classified to see if I can find a reputable handy-man to finish the sheds!

Yvonne

(The invitation is open to anyone on the forum who finds themselves in Central California. Just call me first to be sure I'm going to be home: 559 298-7114)


----------



## purpod (Sep 14, 2008)

LOL, sorry Josh, but it's a _deep purpod camaro!!_ sigh ~

Anyways, I can do a bit of traveling, so just lemme know where to go and I should be there with no prob ~

Purpod

P.S. Yvonne, your sister sounds great, lol; as long as she is only Queen of the road, for I am Queen of everything else! rotf, at least, my kids think I am, lol!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 14, 2008)

josh said:


> thanks for stealing my thread, ladies!
> sounds like somewhere northwest of where i am would be centrally located... what do you guys think?



Josh sorry but when it comes to Purple, Red or Cameros(fast cars) I just sort of lose my head 

Ok this is my suggestion:
Pasadena would be about 
44 miles from Huntington Beach
46 miles from Thousand Oaks
36 miles from Santa Clarita
36 miles from Brea
52 miles from Highland
Or Monrovia, or Sierra Madre Even Glendale all these places are pretty much half way between most of us give or take a couple of miles. Anybody else got Ideas?


----------



## Josh (Sep 14, 2008)

Pasadena would work for me, Robyn. How about everyone else?


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Michael, since you live in Pasadena do you have a suggestion were we could meet, if we all agree to meet there? 
I dont mind driveing to Pasadena its been some years since I was there would be nice to see what's changed.


----------



## Laura (Sep 15, 2008)

How about WORK DAY at a members place top help build pens or do spring cleaning....? 
I vote for Yvonne's! but I'm still 4 hours from her....


----------



## chelonologist (Sep 15, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Michael, since you live in Pasadena do you have a suggestion were we could meet, if we all agree to meet there?
> I dont mind driveing to Pasadena its been some years since I was there would be nice to see what's changed.



I can certainly offer suggestions. What sort of a meeting place did everyone have in mind? A restaurant? Bar? Park?


----------



## Josh (Sep 15, 2008)

a nice locally-owned family restaurant would probably be best. if cory's really going to bring his galap down, maybe a park would be better...? its really up to you guys. for me its more about the company than the venue.


----------



## purpod (Sep 15, 2008)

Pasadena works for me, and heck yeah, we need to plan a trip to visit with Yvonne once we have the news of her completed projects!!

Just give us directions and Pasadena it is for me ~ {Just not on a Sunday morning, for this purpod peep will be in church}

Cya Then ~
Purpod


----------



## james (Sep 15, 2008)

how big is cory's galapagos?


----------



## Josh (Sep 16, 2008)

james, its less than a foot, i think. i've only seen like 2 photos.


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 18, 2008)

she is about 20 inches. i dont have to bring her, especially if we are going to meet at a restaurant. let me know though so i can plan for it. do we have a date set yet?


----------



## chelonologist (Sep 18, 2008)

There are many places we could meet, including restaurants and parks. We'll just need to figure out what time of day to meet and what the requirements are for our group. Do we want to eat? How many of us will there be? Do we have anything specific to discuss, or are we just gonna hang out (meet and greet)?


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I think this is (correct me if I am wrong) a meet and greet. If we meet on the weekend I will be there. Other than Oct 18-28 thats vacation time.


----------



## Josh (Sep 18, 2008)

meet and greet is right...
there will probably be <10 of us... maybe a pizza parlor or something similar would suit us best?
i think we can probably narrow everything down to weekends, so please post which weekends you are NOT available


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 18, 2008)

i work at a pizza place in granada hills, right off the 118 at balboa. zip code 91344. theres room for 10 of us to talk and eat, but there isnt a place to have Littlefoot. or maybe i just shouldnt bring her. i dont want to keep her in a box. when she gets really scared, she just poops all day, and thats really not good for her at all.

another idea... i can get pizza, and we can meet at a park. so she can wander around and we can eat pizza.


----------



## chelonologist (Sep 18, 2008)

mmmmm, pizza.....


----------



## purpod (Sep 18, 2008)

This purpod peep sez we need Lil'Foot to be there ~ so I vote for meeting at a park ~ I'll bring some rootbeer, if someone else will bring pizza ~ {lol, I agree, doc ~ mmmm, pizza!} 

And any weekend is good for me, just preferrable after 1 if it's on a Sunday ~ 

 Purpod


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 18, 2008)

i can supply the pizza if everyone chips in a few bucks. the pizzas are HUGE with lots of slices, so i promise you will leave with a full stomach!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 19, 2008)

This all sounds great to me I love Pizza. I will be gone the weekend of Oct.18-19, 25-26.


----------



## Josh (Sep 21, 2008)

how about october 11th at noon?
should we do a bring-your-own-lunch picnic in the park or is pizza okay with everyone?


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 22, 2008)

that date and time works for me. which park are we meeting at? who wants pizza?


----------



## purpod (Sep 22, 2008)

Hiya Peeps!

The time and date are fine with me; and I'll chip in for pizza ~ 
Does anyone wish for there to be rootbeer? If so, lemme know so I can make sure there is enuf for those that want it.

Cy'all soon,
Purpod


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 22, 2008)

i love root beer! its my fav soda. what brand are you going to bring? i can also bring a bag of peanuts too!


----------



## purpod (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL, my fav. too, which is why I suggested it 
You can expect Henry Weinhardts Private Reserve, my friend!

Purpod


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 22, 2008)

niiiice. that and IBC is g00000d


----------



## ZippyButter (Sep 23, 2008)

josh said:


> how about october 11th at noon?
> should we do a bring-your-own-lunch picnic in the park or is pizza okay with everyone?



I would love to be there, however I work on most saturdays If the date moved to Sunday, it has to be after 12:00p.m. I also like to see who could make this on sunday. As everyone know the economy is not so great at this moment, and I'm grateful that I still working, and love what I do. So for those who decide to meet, please e-mail Josh so he could have the final count. Thanks everyone.

Minh


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 24, 2008)

any day is fine with me.


----------



## purpod (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya Peeps 

Perhaps we could do the 12th, say after 1 {so as to give folks who go to church time to get to where ever it is we will be meeting}?

Also, can we get a confirmed head count so I know how much of the Private Reserve to bring?

Thanx & Cya'll soon,
Purpod


----------



## chelonologist (Sep 25, 2008)

Dang it - I'll be entertaining out-of-town guests that weekend (Oct 11 &12), so i'm gonna have to bail on the TFO picnic.


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2008)

maybe we should wait until november when it's far enough in advance that everyone could potentially make it?
does anyone have any problems with a sunday at 1 or 2pm in november?


----------



## purpod (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey, November works for me too ~ no worries, Doc, we have nothing written in stone!

Any Sunday {after 1:30} is good for the Purpod Peep! and November is a rocking month, so yeah! Just lemme know the fine print and I'll be there with Henry's Private Reserve on hand!

Good idea Josh ~

Purpod


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Any weekend but vacation time will work for me. Let me know and I;ll be there. How about some tort food. I'll bring a big salad.


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 26, 2008)

sounds good to me. LittleFoot and I will attend any weekend.

And I'll bring the Pizza.


----------



## purpod (Sep 26, 2008)

Xllnt, so we have {3} confirmed ~ including Littlefoot ~ and you're a sweet heart for remembering to bring lunch for LittleFoot too, Robyn!

Enjoy your day,
Purpod


----------



## ZippyButter (Sep 27, 2008)

This will work for me. Hope it would not be around Thanksgiving weekend. Thanks Josh.

Minh


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 27, 2008)

i doubt it will be around thxgiving. probably early to mid november.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok, here it is guys, 
Sat Nov 1st, or Sunday Nov, 2nd which ends daylight savings time. 
Sat Nov 8th, or Sunday Nov, 9th. 
Sat Nov 15th or Sunday Nov 16 -- the 16th would be 11 days before Thanksgiving. 
So I propose we chose Sun Nov 2nd or Nov 8 or 9th for the meeting. This will give us plenty of notice and yet keep it far enough away from Thanksgiving for those who may be leaving town.
My first choice would be Nov. 2nd as it is the ending of daylight savings time. Meet about 1:30 pm at a park to be identified by Michael. What do you all say?


----------



## ZippyButter (Sep 27, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Ok, here it is guys,
> Sat Nov 1st, or Sunday Nov, 2nd which ends daylight savings time.
> Sat Nov 8th, or Sunday Nov, 9th.
> Sat Nov 15th or Sunday Nov 16 -- the 16th would be 11 days before Thanksgiving.
> ...




Robyn,

I am with you for Nov. 2nd, just making sure that everyone remember changing the clock backward (we gain an extra hour of sleep). A reminder thread when we get closer to that date would help. 

Minh


----------



## purpod (Sep 28, 2008)

Xllnt, Robyn ~ Sun., 11-2 about 1:30 works for me!!

Looking forward to getting a head count... Perhaps we can run a poll to see who can attend on that day for sure, and who are the maybe's..?

Purpod


----------



## chelonologist (Sep 28, 2008)

Sun Nov 2nd or Nov 9th should work for me, barring some emergency at work. There are some really nice parks to choose from. I'll check around to see which might suit us the best.


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2008)

i can make Nov. 2. 
in a couple weeks i'll set up a reminder thread with a final head-count poll


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 3, 2008)

sounds good. count me, my girlfriend, and LittleFoot as going.


----------



## purpod (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Josh,

Thanx for the note about the reminder and a final head count ~ looking forward to finally meeting some of ya!

Enjoy your weekend{s}
Purpod


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 23, 2008)

any update? the time is getting closer....


----------



## purpod (Oct 24, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations to All ~

Yes, this is getting close to our timing; perhaps Josh or Robyn or someone can set up a poll to get an accurate headcount; I'd like to know how many will attend so I can make sure to have plenty of H W's Private Reserve ~ Mmmmm

 Greatly looking forward to finally meeting everyone!
Blessings,
Purpod


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 29, 2008)

OK I'm back from Vacation and finally got on the forum today. Josh, what about the head count poll?
I am not versesed in doing polls so I will just start the head count the old fashoned way.

I am head count # 1 I am going. But still need to know where exactly we are going to meet. We are looking at 4 days away
So lets get all the info on the board so every one knows.

The info I have so far is:
meeting Nov. 2, 2008 Sunday at 1:30 pm

Michael Where are we meeting? 
I am bringing the Salad.
Purpod the HW's Privat Reserve 

Any one else??????
Lets go People only 4 days to go.


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 29, 2008)

Crazy1, there is another thread with a poll, with a location stated, and specific time. Please look at that one.

this one...
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-4847.html


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I completely missed that thread. Thanks Cory, see what being on vacation will do to you.


----------



## purpod (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome Home, GirlFriend!

{And who said you could go on vacation without your TFO family in tow anyways? LOL}

Yeah, here's hoping we dont get rained out!!
Purpod


----------



## broncos79 (Mar 17, 2009)

Where are the new ones for SO CAL!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Broncos79, the TFO meetin was a meeting of some of the Peeps from the forum. Hopefully we will have one again this year. But so far no plans.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 18, 2009)

La Verne, would love to meet up and see everyone is it still gonna happen? I am also willing to drive a bit.


----------



## Laura (Mar 18, 2009)

I never saw any pictures of this 'event'....


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 18, 2009)

I would like a 2nd annual so cal meeting/picnic too. I wasn't here for the first. 

Dawna


----------



## Oogie (Mar 19, 2009)

awww...yea, plan another one...but not in september because i'm due to give birth LOL ! i'm in oceanside (north san diego county).


----------

